# Sites for San Sebastián



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

We are planning to spend a couple of nights in San Sebastián this June as part of a two week trip to Northern Spain and can't decide whether to stay at Camping Igueldo which seems to be the closest, but gets mixed reviews and some comments that it might be difficult for larger units, or Camping Zarautz. I believe it is possible to get the train from the latter into SS but as we really want to go and sample the food and nightlife, this might not be very practical.

Does anyone have any experience of either of these sites. Our 'van is almost 8m with the bike rack.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There is an Aire well placed by the University buildings, pay by card.
San Sebastian is a lovely town to visit especially if you have bikes, for cycle paths are everywhere.
If you are keen on 'Wild camping', the whole area around the Aire is totally abused by motorhomes parked on almost every street.
The town has lovely beaches, an Old Town and shops... well worth a visit.
The Aire, while not the kind you put your awning out on, is as safe as any and with drinking water, hard standing and relatively quiet.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is an Aire there http://goo.gl/maps/5UVyJ 43.30783 -2.01423

Its still a mile from the beach and a bit further to the town. We parked on it once for the day. didnt stay over though. Dont remember paying but I think it looks like there is a ticket machine. ITs on CC Infos.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

barryd said:


> There is an Aire there http://goo.gl/maps/5UVyJ 43.30783 -2.01423
> 
> Its still a mile from the beach and a bit further to the town. We parked on it once for the day. didnt stay over though. Dont remember paying but I think it looks like there is a ticket machine. ITs on CC Infos.


I did mention bikes... I doubt if there is a camp much nearer in the town area although there could be something on the French side (East) of the town but I failed to find it.

Alan


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

rosalan said:


> There is an Aire well placed by the University buildings, pay by card.
> San Sebastian is a lovely town to visit especially if you have bikes, for cycle paths are everywhere.
> If you are keen on 'Wild camping', the whole area around the Aire is totally abused by motorhomes parked on almost every street.
> The town has lovely beaches, an Old Town and shops... well worth a visit.
> ...


Thanks for the reply- we are still quite new to motorhoming and have stuck to campsites so far but maybe this is the time to be adventurous and get some use out of that solar panel 😃


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Before I visited I read that vans may park here, just below "Castle of Santa Cruz de la Mota" .........

43.324893, -1.992806

...........but as there was no water/dump and no security, I stayed at the University Aire and loved it. I agree that it's perfect for the town.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Suggest you just use the Aire there. We've used it several times now.

You paid for and have got all your services on board your motorhome, no need for any umbilical EHU.......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> Suggest you just use the Aire there. We've used it several times now.
> 
> You paid for and have got all your services on board your motorhome, no need for any umbilical EHU.......


Especially as the OP has Solar! You shouldnt really need EHU at all in the spring and summer months.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We have camped at Igueldo,it is up on the hill above SS and is terraced.I wouldn't go back to it.


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Before I visited I read that vans may park here, just below "Castle of Santa Cruz de la Mota" .........
> 
> 43.324893, -1.992806
> 
> ...........but as there was no water/dump and no security, I stayed at the University Aire and loved it. I agree that it's perfect for the town.


As a newbie a numpty question , can we stay for more than one night at the University site ? , we would like to stay for two , thanks for all your feedback btw ! :wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, no problem at all. Here is a photo of the Aire's conditions.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have stayed on this are for 2 nights a couple of years ago.Well placed for access to town. There is a pay machine that logs you in using your registration number, no ticket supplied.Chappy comes around and looks to see if you have paid using a hand held.
enjoy your trip.

cabby


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We stayed 2 nights last October. Parked on the front, just the other side of the Aquarium..fantastic spot, overlooks the bay and just a short stroll to town or beach.
On google satellite you can clearly see vans in there. No restrictions. Wardens in evidence ..they helped us with the ticket machine. If you dont need facilities then it is perfect.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As others have said, this is a worthwhile stop. If you do have bikes, it is a brilliant stopover. It can fill up as the day goes on but invariably there is a space to overnight nearby, with several dozen free loaders if it is full. There are a couple of small shops just across the road if you need them.
Alan


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, the aire is a brilliant stopover for a couple of nights. The bar across the road also has WiFi, and all of the bars in the area do great snacks as you would expect. It's a 20 min walk into town, but there are 3 buses you can catch if you go down to the roundabout.
You will be surrounded by lots of vans so you should feel very safe. Go for it!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If everything goes to plan we will stop here on the 24-25th of this month.:smile2:


----------



## ferg1765 (Oct 8, 2005)

hi, we have an 8 m van on a tag and we have stayed at the aire up by the university an number of times, it is a bit cramped but great for 1 day and night. good cycle route in to San sebastian. its a lovely place to visit and the tapas bar in the side streets are fantastic.
cheers chris


----------

